# لا يصعب على الله شئ ( قصة حقيقية)



## حياة بالمسيح (1 مارس 2020)

في فتاة وكانت في العشرينات عندما انتقل اخوها من هذا العالم  صاحب الطفلين الصغيرين فكرست حياتهما لهما وربتهما واعتنت بدراستهما حتى الجامعية ثم تكفلت بزواجهما ورتبت كل شئ لذلك واصبحت حينذاك في الحادية والاربعين من عمرها ثم تزوجت وانجبت طفلاً وهي في الثانية والاربعين من عمرها اذ لا يصعب على الله شئ فلقد كافأها الله نتيجة الاعتناء بتربية طفلي اخوها اليتمين وبدراستهما وبزواجهما بزواجها وانجابها لطفلٍ معافى هذه عناية ورعاية الله القدير تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------

